# undescended testicles



## wantabean2

Hi ladies
I used to use this site a lot but forgot my log in details. I was wantabean(Kirstie). I have a quick question lol has anyone else had a son with undescended testicles? My youngest seems to have his testicles in his lower abdomen (I can feel them there) we are going to the docs but just wanted to see if anyone else has been through this? I googled it and it said that its very common in premature boys but normally corrects itself. It said if its not corrected before 9 months to contact your doc and that if its not corrected by the time they are one then they usually do surgery to correct it. My baby is 15months actual :/ im a bit worried but I know its common so was wondering if anyone had any stories they could share? 
Thanks in advance

Kirstie

Xxx


----------



## April76

Hi there, my son has one descended testicle. He wasn't born prematurely, he was born at 39 weeks by c section. 

We have been to the hospital and we are waiting for his appointment for his operation to come through. 

He is just over 1 year old and his testicle seems to appear and then disappear back up into his abdomen again.

It should normally correct itself but my sons hasn't. I cant wait for him to get it sorted as i think it can cause problems if it doesn't get brought back down.

If you havent seen a doctor i would definitely get you son seen and get it checked out.

I think its a very quick operation and it is very common. Im gonna stalk your thread! :flower:


----------



## wantabean2

Thanks for getting back to me :D if you could let me know how things go that would be great :D Adam has an app tomorrow with the nurse so I'll say to her tomorrow and see what she says. I might need an app with doc though so will find out soon hopefully :D I'll defo update this thread :D xxx


----------



## Heather11

I know this post is really old but wondering how your son made out! My son had/has the same issue. They moved the first testicle down and it did not survive. We are so scared to do the next side :cry:


----------

